# Halloween 2007 Shopping has begun!



## CerysCrow

(At Bauton's wise suggestion, I've started this post, instead of using last year's for current discussions.)

We were discussing the arrival of the Oriental Trading Company catalog, mainly.

As for myself, I'm really looking forward to the arrival of autumn goods at the craft stores.


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes, with July just around the corner, the Spooky Town stuff should be arriving at Michael's very soon. Heck, our local Stop and Shop has already started populating the empty space in their seasonal aisle with bags of candy.


----------



## pyro

got my catalog yesterday, is it me or is the catalog shrinking


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm you do look a little shorter to me. I enjoy getting OT's Halloween catalog, but I notice that I seem to think to myself, "I can make that cheaper". And really "creepy cloth". I mean, ritz dye and cheese cloth.
But they do seem to be trying to get new stuff all the time and I do buy a few odds and ends.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Zombie-F said:


> Yes, with July just around the corner, the Spooky Town stuff should be arriving at Michael's very soon.


Oh! Oh! You just put a smile on my face. I can't believe it's almost July.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I have 2 coupons for $10 off FrightCatalog stuff but everything I'd like is back ordered


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ive noticed various skull pattern fabrics at JoAnn Fabrics. I think it's more to do with Pirates of the Caribbean III; however some of their general "autumn" fabrics are out already. I suspect that the Halloween lines will be in soon.


----------



## Lilly

Bone Dancer I agree I already circled the stuff in the OTC that I know I can make and look better, it's just when ya know.


----------



## CerysCrow

Bone Dancer said:


> And really "creepy cloth". I mean, ritz dye and cheese cloth.


Laugh - I thought that too!


----------



## skeletonowl

I STILL don't have my beloved oriental tradings magazine


----------



## Zombie-F

Let's be honest though, Halloween 2007 shopping began for most of us on November 1, 2006.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Very true Z. I think it was mid-November when I was searching for animated skulls.
I ordered some resin bats yesterday. I thought 2 bats for $10 was a good buy and I can have them up all year


----------



## Lilly

Touche' Zombie....no kidding hey
I will have to say I buy things all yr, for things i see I will know I need maybe this yr or most likely for next yr. Tryin', (I said tryin' ) to maybe stay ahead of the game.
I would like from now on to make all my stuff. haha
Happy Shopping Ghoils and Ghouls


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark

I don’t know…I miss the days when Halloween stuff (and all the other holidays) didn’t go on sale until a month or so before the holiday itself. I love Halloween but, to see the stuff on sale in July just feels wrong to me sometime. Heck they have Halloween clearance sales BEFORE Halloween! They might as well section-off the stores into the different holidays and sell the stuff all year round. When I was growing up you had to either buy the stuff at full price to use it that Halloween or love the holiday enough to buy it on sale AFTER Halloween and keep it a full year to use the next year. 

I don't know it just feels like "they" are pushing the next holiday eariler and eariler each year and a little bit of the fun of each season is lost... every year.


----------



## skeletonowl

i kinda agree Eyes, I only buy props when they get in stock near Halloween. Building props in the summer is as far as I go.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I usually design stuff at the beiginning of the year, then build around summer. Just how things work out for me.


----------



## scareme

I don't mind buy buying year round. Fifty bucks a month is alot easier to get past the spouse than six hundred in Oct. Plus, things are pretty picked over come Oct.


----------



## slightlymad

I agree that the holidays lose something when say xmas is outin oct. However, Halloween has become my hobby and therfore is exercised all year long.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I agree with Slightly- to an extent. If a specialty store carries this stuff all year long, I get a kick out of it. If EVERY store carries it all year long it becomes trite and too ordinary to be special.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I don't know... just stopped at Michael's last night for flamingo patio lights for a friend and found out Halloween has started there. Talk about excitement!


----------



## wormyt

Thats so true Lady Nyxie, I went shopping yesterday for a new camera and to find my dot room neon paints and stopped in michaels. Sure nuff they had a whole isle already. Cool new signs, and witches potion bottles. I didnt have my camera at the time but next time i will take pics. LOL


----------



## buckaneerbabe

I can't wait for the new stuff even though I don't need much of anything. I too like to build my own so spend most of my so called budget at hardware stores. I think that when the stores start putting out their halloween goodies it just gets me more excited for the season.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

I was at Michaels the other night buying prop materials for a show. I'd been avoiding the "seasonal" side of the store for months because of all the horrid garden stuff they have, but I was in the ribbon aisle for something and I saw *gasp* Halloween ribbon!!! Serioulsy, I almost screamed and ran over to the seasonal stuff. I don't think I'd had that much of an adrenaline rush in awhile... but all for not--- My stupid Michael's moves too slowly. All the spring/summer flower shrapnel was gone and replaced by fall foliage and fake gourds, but none of the really good stuff.

I bought myself a mangled looking fake pumpin to worship for the next few days until they debox Halloween town and such. Baby needs a new supply of mini-tombstones!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I picked up a bunch of witch bottles and 2 spooky town building today! I was so happy to see the stuff out ~ even did a happy snoopy dance in the aisle.


----------



## turtle2778

I just got some of those potion bottles too. Not like i needed them. I think i have like 40+ bottles made now. I also picked up 3 new Spookytown pieces for 40% off each...WOOO HOOOO. I cant wait until they actually put the rest of their stuff out. Anyone know when Biglots puts theirs out?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I checked out BigLots today. They still have back to school out so I'm thinking it will be towards the end of the month.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nothing in my area either. Still watching at crubys and yard sales though.


----------



## slightlymad

Big lots always seems to lag our micheals is now fully set. Gotta get out to the afrmers market this week and see the new Dept 56 stuff.


----------



## Death's Door

I went to Michaels on Saturday just to see what's happening. Got real exciting and yes, I did the Snoopy dance myself because the Spooky Towne was out along with some Halloween items. I bought the skeleton gazebo, the creepy corn row, spider web fence, and Death on a Pale Horse figurine. Definitely going back to get a few more figurines and Wolf Pack. I also want to pick up the potion bottles for the kitchen.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

"I just got some of those potion bottles too. Not like i needed them. I think i have like 40+ bottles made now."

Don't officially know how to quote.

Turtle... I know where you are coming from. I made probably 40 bottles on my own and then went and bought probably that many over the past few years. By now, I think I have more "spell ingredients" in my house than food ingredients.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

I placed an order with U.S.Toys last week. I got a hanging bat, a bunch of pirate coins, jewels and necklaces and a bunch of bugs and critters from my witch's and wizard's potion and component bottles. HAve not seen the OTC catalog yet, unless my wife hid it!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

Also went to Michael's on my way to work and bought some of the witch's potion bottles.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Lady Nyxie said:


> Don't officially know how to quote.


So easy to quote. Just click on the little green quote box at the bottom right of the person's post that you want to quote.
Your message box that you type in will have the whole post in quotes


.........../QUOTE said:


> I left out a bunch of symbols so you can see what I am talking about. Then you just delete anything inbetween that you don't want quoted. Then you can type in after the end quote any comments you want.
> 
> Back you your regularly scheduled thread! :jol:
> 
> Oh, BTW...Garden Ridge is starting to put out Gemmy props and other decorations. Yippee!


----------



## Lagrousome

Lady Nyxie said:


> Turtle... I know where you are coming from. I made probably 40 bottles on my own and then went and bought probably that many over the past few years. By now, I think I have more "spell ingredients" in my house than food ingredients.


I'm thinking hubby needs to making lots of dishes that call for the use of his extra virgin olive oil and BBQ sauces. These will make GREAT potion bottles!!

DeadSpider has a really great link for making the potion bottles in the how to link!


----------



## CerysCrow

Lagrousome said:


> I'm thinking hubby needs to making lots of dishes that call for the use of his extra virgin olive oil and BBQ sauces. These will make GREAT potion bottles!!
> 
> DeadSpider has a really great link for making the potion bottles in the how to link!


Balsamic Vinegar bottles work well, also.


----------



## Lagrousome

Oooo, I just picked up a used plastic pretzel container for .25 at a garage sale You know those big ones they sell at Sam's club....I could stick a small size doll or something gross in that! Yeah!!!! Time to go lookin' through the toy box!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

The very large party supply store in the next town over from me was putting out their costumes/props today when I went by. They had a lot of stuff, but a bit overpriced.


----------



## turtle2778

Do i really need MORE halloween stuff my husband actually asked that as we walked through michaels...I couldnt believe it. To which i responded...do you really NEED to have sex??? I think he got the point. LMAO


----------



## skeletonowl

turtle2778 said:


> Do i really need MORE halloween stuff my husband actually asked that as we walked through michaels...I couldnt believe it. To which i responded...do you really NEED to have sex??? I think he got the point. LMAO


and that shut him up


----------



## skeletonowl

Yes! A new year round Halloween store near the other one! YES! in Penn


----------



## IshWitch

turtle2778 said:


> Do i really need MORE halloween stuff my husband actually asked that as we walked through michaels...I couldnt believe it. To which i responded...do you really NEED to have sex??? I think he got the point. LMAO


I can hear it now! "Ohhhh, baby, talk Halloween to me!"


----------



## IshWitch

Has anyone seen the Halloween camo material at WalMart? It comes in 2 colors and there are ghosts hidden in the pattern!
I have to get some!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I was in Michael's the other day,and they kicked me out cause I was drooling in the aisles
....sigh.....
(Furr, who needs more stuff like a whole in the head)


----------



## slightlymad

More stuff good.


----------



## SpookySam

I just got back from GardenRidge here in Austin. They have a ton of stuff out and aren't even 1/4 of the way to displaying everything. They said they expected to have everything out for tomorrow...we'll see. 

The stuff they had out was great! I picked up a talking skull (like from the talking skull candy dish) for $10. I think I'll be heading back this weekend.


----------



## Hauntiholik

SpookySam - do you have a picture of the skull? Is it a gemmy?


----------



## SpookySam

Hauntiholik said:


> SpookySam - do you have a picture of the skull? Is it a gemmy?


Hauntiholik - I don't have a picture right now...I can try to get one posted tonight. It is by Gemmy, and appears to be virtually identical to the skull candy dish. My hope is that they are using a different motor.


----------



## Death in the Reaper

*Speaking of Halloween Shopping I'm excited about Halloween Adventure opening up here where I live. I'm on set up crew so I'll be helping to open up stores until the one near me is finally ready to open. *


----------



## SpookySam

Hauntiholik said:


> SpookySam - do you have a picture of the skull? Is it a gemmy?


Here is a picture of the skull:


----------



## IshWitch

Yep, looks like the candy dish dude. What does he say?


----------



## SpookySam

IshWitch said:


> Yep, looks like the candy dish dude. What does he say?


There is something scary out tonight....And I think it's you.
Ha ha ha....I didn't mean to scare you my little victim...I mean, my little guest.
Ha ha ha....I guess Halloween just brings out the goul in me.
Welcome to my home.

That's all I can remember right now.


----------



## Black Cat

Picked up a few more Vintage Costume patterns at RagShop yesterday Along with 5 1/2 yards of Black Satin and 5 yards of dark blue liner material for making a cape. All Boa's where marked down to 50 cents so I picked up one for the cape I'm gonna start working on. 
The store is discounting between 40 & 80% off. 
Also got a Smoking Cauldron with changing color light. Reg. price $39 down to $11. Picked up 2 packages of barbed wire ($1.50 each) and a large bag of spider webbing ($0.50).
Might have to go back today as they have the flower display sconces marked down to $1.00 each. I must be able to come up with an idea to use them in the haunted castle. The sconces even come with the bracket to mount it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

SpookySam said:


> There is something scary out tonight....And I think it's you.
> Ha ha ha....I didn't mean to scare you my little victim...I mean, my little guest.
> Ha ha ha....I guess Halloween just brings out the goul in me.
> Welcome to my home.
> 
> That's all I can remember right now.


Those sound like the phrases that last year's Gemmy 6 ft. animated skeleton said.


----------



## mysticwitch

I just happened upon my local witchy ( metaphysical) store and scored some halloween signs and figures- some are "vintage" style but can be really cool


----------



## slightlymad

My daughter and I will be out trolling for stores tonight.


----------



## Death's Door

I went last night to Michaels and bought the "Jolly Roger" Pirate ship, pirate figurines and the large creepy tree. I had a 40% coupon with me so I got a good deal on the pirate ship. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just got my Lillian Vernon catalog in the mail.

I must say, I'm pleasantly surprised. I've always liked their things, but this year there's a definitely swing away from super cutesy stuff. There are nice things like wroght iron JOL stands, skulls and graveyard fences. Yes, there are still some cutesy things, but my first impression was that there were more prop type items and creepier decor.


----------



## Black Cat

Haven't gotten my Lillian Vernon catalogue yet. Can't wait.

Last night Vlad and I picked up 2 wall sconces at Michael's which are marked down 70%. Each one only cost $2.99. Gonna have to make a mold of them and pour them in two part foam for the castle wall decorations.

Dollar store had those tea light flicker battery operated lights so we picked up 3 more. Hope to use them in the lanterns we have.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Black Cat said:


> Haven't gotten my Lillian Vernon catalogue yet. Can't wait.


Do you have to have the paper version right now? They have the items online if you want to have a look.


----------



## Lilly

Mr.W Yes I too recieved my Lillian Catalog last week....does have some nice stuff.

Black Cat...I knew I should have stopped at the dollar store today..crap I want some of those tealights.
****Also if anyone needs a swami crystal ball they are on sale at things you never knew existed
Swami Crystal Ball 
Price: $34.97
Original Price: $59.98

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/website/store/search.asp?UID=2007073114260806&keyword=swami&quick_search.x=7&quick_search.y=9


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Guess it's just me - not a big Michael's fan. I have the Department 56 Halloween villages.

As far as shopping - was going to reel in my other half - make him "finish what he has started" till Black Cat and I were talking about the dollar store items that are out - now he's going this weekend.....thanks a lot girlfriend LOL


----------



## Death's Door

One of the Devils Rejects said:


> Guess it's just me - not a big Michael's fan. I have the Department 56 Halloween villages.
> 
> I have a few pieces from Department 56 Halloween villages and I'm going to get a couple more items this year from them. They are a little more pricier than Spooky Towne but with the 40% coupon from Michaels, it's hard to pass up especially when I just starting collecting last year.


----------



## Death's Door

Last night I had to go to Party City for a pool party that is at my house in two weeks and they are just starting to set up for their Halloween display.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

The Party City by my house is getting their new haunt stuff out. Dishes and party things too. 'Tis a beautiful, beautiful thing... Now MOVE FASTER!!!

AC Moore has a lot more out than any of the Michael's in my area. So far (b/c they still have ALOT of empty shelves) they have all the Lemax Michaels doesn't have, cheap ($1-$6) foam skulls (which I'm a total sucker for), buckets of $2 stamps (for the invitation making/scrapbooker in you), lights, and plug-in jack-o-lanterns, which I usually hate but there's a white one that I'm claiming with their 40% off coupon. It's a start- and a good one. Course right now anything's better than staring at the same potion bottles and signs at Micheals... 

I seem to be having issues with Michael's this year-- does it show?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Right there with you, Daddy, I like AC Moore better for alot of things too. Cheaper most time also.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Found these in a post someone made in an LJ Halloween Community. Gave me a giggle and a hint of inspiration.










The rest is [IMO] crap, but who doesn't love a skelmingo?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Hilarious!


----------



## Black Cat

Just picked up a few more of the tea-light flicker battery operated lights from the 99cent store. 
RagShop is discounting down to 70-90% as they near closing for good. Picked up a few bottles of acryllic paints, stain and polyurethane.


----------



## turtle2778

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Found these in a post someone made in an LJ Halloween Community. Gave me a giggle and a hint of inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest is [IMO] crap, but who doesn't love a skelmingo?


How funny. I just ordered those and now i see your post. That is just too funny.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Those are great, thanks. Mmmmmm skellymingos, zombie gnomes. I need to go check the yard next door, their a haunter and didnt know it.


----------



## wolfen manor

Michaels here now has quite a lot out, and Walgreens started putting stuff out.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

Michaels here too has some pretty cool props out.


----------



## turtle2778

I have about 80% of the Dept 56 halloween village collection. It is extremely expensive. Micheals doesnt offer even half of what is available from Lemax this year. You should check on line. They are having great stuff this year.


----------



## Black Cat

Big Lots has the large 16inch resin Gargoyles out for $18.00each. Just came home with two of them.


----------



## ScareFX

Black Cat said:


> Big Lots has the large 16inch resin Gargoyles out for $18.00each. Just came home with two of them.


Sounds like you picked out your own birthday presents BC!  Good deal.


----------



## JohnnyL

Black Cat, got any pics?


----------



## Black Cat

Big Lots

Front view of Gargoyle:
Halloween store finds :: 16 inch gargoyle from Big Lots picture by troop134 - Photobucket

Side View of Gargoyle:
Halloween store finds :: 16 inch gargoyle from Big Lots picture by troop134 - Photobucket

Cost was $18.00 and it's made of Resin.


----------



## JohnnyL

ty! those look awesome.


----------



## Black Cat

Five Below(Store) has Plasma Nightlight bulbs for $4.00

Highly recommended for anyone doing a lab scene. Awesome effect when you touch the bulb. It also looks great just as is. The bulb is clear and the internal light up section is a pinkish/purple color. Now Vlad wants two of them.


----------



## Beepem

How much other stuff does big lots have out?


----------



## Black Cat

Our Big Lots had quite a bit of stuff. The manager I spoke with said they will be getting weekly shipments of Halloween. 
Our store had 16 inch resin gargoyles, bride and groom from last year, lots of tombstone and graveyard kits, skull spider, black cats (awful looking this year), lights, resin skulls, creepy cloth, graveyard fencing in 4 foot sections, and the winebottles from last year.
Beepem what are you looking for? I'd suggest calling your local first before heading out.


----------



## malibooman

I noticed that Big Lots have the Talking thru Boris skull with the bone microphone for 20 bux's. It also includes a built in voice changer. There is no aux jack and the microphone is wired in, so I'm gonna put in an aux jack myself.


----------



## Black Cat

malibooman post a how-to when you do the aux jack. 
Our Big Lots still hasn't gotten in the Boris skull or blow mold skellies yet. I'll keep calling Tuesday's when they get shipments in.


----------



## Death's Door

I got my AC Moore flyer in the mail and, I couldn't believe - they're also starting to sell Lemax Spooky Towne pieces and accessories. This week they were 30% off. I'm gonna need a second job if this keeps up!


----------



## Beepem

Black Cat said:


> Our Big Lots had quite a bit of stuff. The manager I spoke with said they will be getting weekly shipments of Halloween.
> Our store had 16 inch resin gargoyles, bride and groom from last year, lots of tombstone and graveyard kits, skull spider, black cats (awful looking this year), lights, resin skulls, creepy cloth, graveyard fencing in 4 foot sections, and the winebottles from last year.
> Beepem what are you looking for? I'd suggest calling your local first before heading out.


Oh thanks. I'm not looking for anything particular right now, I was just wondering what new stuff there was for this year so far. Sounds like Michaels had some good stuff, Resin crows Vlad said? Those sound pretty cool.


----------



## Black Cat

Beepem, the resin crow is a tombstone/column. It has a square base with a cyclindrical tube that is about 12 inches tall and on top is a 6 inch ball with a raven sitting on it. The entire thing is made of resin. It is cool.


----------



## Jon

Beepem, heres a picture of the resin crow columns

michaels :: DSC01286.jpg picture by Ryoohki224 - Photobucket

They are really cool looking and really heavy!


----------



## Black Cat

Thanks Jon for posting that. It's not always easy giving a description of something you only looked at briefly.


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped at one of our two local Big Lots and they had nothing out yet. They usuaklly get their stuff in eaerly but it's pretty much picked over by the middle/end of September.


----------



## Big Howlin

Is there a big lots close to Vancouver Canada? Like Washington?


----------



## Black Cat

Vlad and I just stopped off at the Rag Shop which is closing in 5 days. We managed to get 20 adult sized costume patterns for $10.00, a lg wall mount recirculating water fountain reg. $69.99 for $14.99, acyrlic paints in varing colors for $0.28 each, 6 yards of 2 inch wide black fur trim for $4,00, doll making eyelashes for $0.75 for a 6 inch section and some leather lacing for 50 cents. 

We also stopped in at Rite Aid and they have just started to put our the fall floral stuff. Vlad spotted flickering Led tealights which have orange bases and 2 in a package for $1.99. I spotted the silver flickering led tealights (2 in a package) which came with 2 extra batteries for $2.49. We opened them as soon as we got home and they are definately flicker led's but of a higher quality than all the others we've found. 


Our best find today was at Party City. We once again found the left severed hand/arm for $6.99 each. All the other stores that carry the servered arm with hand only seem to have the rights. 

I think that was all for todays finds.


----------



## Black Cat

Oops almost forgot. Dr. Scabs Monster Lab candy is finally out at Party City. We've been searching for weeks, it's our favorite Halloween candy.


----------



## AzKittie74

Sam's club has started putting stuff out! a 20 peice graveyard set for $100. looks cool, seletons,tombstones,fence and lights up but I already made so many tombstones that if I spend $100. on more I might need one with my name on it! haha cause my husband is sure to KILL me. altho I usually try and make what I want I can't resist Halloween shopping!! last year my find for the year was the cutest lil 3' tall skeleton candy dish holder. he is my night stand now (haha) and this year I'm on the hunt for a female version of him for my hubbys side.








this is him and my daughter anyone find a female please let me know


----------



## Lilly

Azkittie...
you could get another one like that put a wig on it and if you want change the clothes. maybe paint some red on the lips if you want....

Mrs.W.. check this out: the spider punkin stand is pretty cool ..looks low enough maybe your dog won't knock it down...they are made of wrought iron so stronger than the LV ones..a little more in price too though. Also have a couple other ones on that page too.
http://www.goestores.com/catalog.aspx?StoreName=premierstarcompany&DeptID=29164&page=3
they do have secure ordering too


----------



## Lilly

Cheetah
check this out there are a few in Wa state that my be near you
http://www.biglots.com/store_locator.aspx
this is already set to the bellingham store I thik that is closest to you.


----------



## AzKittie74

that is a good idea, maybe I'll haveto find a little wedding dress and him a top hat haha thanks for the idea.


----------



## Great White

Just got back from Big Lots and their Halloween merchandise is out. They had two aisles up and still putting more out. Theres a few "new" items that I hadn't seen yet. I'm still trying to determine what my big purchase will be this year. It's official. Start buying!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Lilly;153685
Mrs.W.. check this out: the spider punkin stand is pretty cool ..looks low enough maybe your dog won't knock it down...they are made of wrought iron so stronger than the LV ones..a little more in price too though. Also have a couple other ones on that page too.
[URL="http://www.goestores.com/catalog.aspx?StoreName=premierstarcompany&DeptID=29164&page=3" said:


> http://www.goestores.com/catalog.aspx?StoreName=premierstarcompany&DeptID=29164&page=3[/URL]
> they do have secure ordering too


ooooh Lilly - that spider stand is great! I like more than the LV one and there is far less chance that the lab will knock it over!!!!

Im going to show this to Mr. W tonight and see if he minds if I order one.

Thanks!


----------



## jdubbya

Saw one our local Spirit Stores yesterday. Sign is up and a large sign in the front window saying they're opening in September.
There IS a God!


----------



## Evil Eyes

OK, I just got back from Spencer's and saw some of what they will have for sale this year. They are not allowed to start putting their decor out until 9/9 so they said everything should be out by the next day. They know I'm the crazy Halloween lady so they gave me a heads up and actually looked up some prices for me so I could pass them along. I don't know if that's every store or just this store in Atlanta. In fact, the clerk told me that they have more Halloween stuff than ever. They usually receive 30 boxes at a time and they received 100 recently with many more coming.

Here's a few things that they'll have:

5' Ghost Girl with head (looks like Gemmy) - $150
Life size bendable skeleton - $70
Spazm - $150
Jason - eyes, head and body moves - $250
Life size crypt coffin with hands coming out - $100
Life size creepy clown face with horns - $100
Two talking skulls (supposed to moan back and forth) - $20
Two hanging, talking bats - $40
Haunted chandelier - $80

They are going to have a ton more stuff and supposedly a huge selection of costumes from Playboy and Hustler this year. I know this store is a bit overpriced but it's always fun to look at and their sales after Halloween make it more affordable.


----------



## Big Howlin

*Jason? As in Jason Voorhees? Life size? Animated?*

*smiling like a mad man*


----------



## Evil Eyes

Yes BH - Friday the 13th Jason. Can't tell what he really looks like because he's in the box. Hopefully they'll take one out to display soon.


----------



## heresjohnny

http://www.spirithalloween.com locator is up! I just learned that my new town is gonna have TWO stores, where I moved from only had 0 last year!

Already have my eye on a prop http://www.spirithalloween.com/decor_animatronics/talking-skulls/# talking skulls for $29 bucks!

Okay, I'll try to contain myself now.


----------



## Evil Eyes

That's exciting having two Spirit stores. I wonder if these skulls are similar to the ones they are getting in at Spencer's. There were two and the clerk said they moan back and forth to each other but I see that these talk. The ones at Spencer's were only $20. 

Just a tip - Spirit has one or two days after Halloween where everything is at least 50% off so you may want to stock up then. I always do and it's like Christmas every Halloween unpacking new things that I didn't remember I bought.


----------



## heresjohnny

I think I will buy the skulls and definitely do the after halloween sale, I know what your talking about! A couple of years I remember go to a Party store and scoring 4 big gargoyles at 75% off, it was like my first majo halloween purchase. The next year having so was so cool.


----------



## Big Howlin

A life size jason huh? I think I just soaked my pants.
The only two Spencers I know were moved out of the malls here...I wonder where the next closest one would be? I should look.
And whats this spirit store? Another American Halloween store that Canada doesnt have?


----------



## heresjohnny

My WallMart is putting stuff out. They have a blank mask for under $2 that may work well as a base for projects with a face or head.


----------



## jdubbya

Drove by our Spirit location today to see if there was an opening date posted and lo and behold!!! They were already open!! Naturally my car swerved into the nearest open space and my son and I went in to check it out. Much of the same stuff as the past couple years, but a few new props. The large latex devil is awesome. It's practically lifesize and the detail is really eye catching. It runs $250.00, but it would be a great centerpiece prop for a scene. They have a few new twists on some of the latex props and a couple of new animatronics that look pretty flimsy. The guy said they had opened up two days ago and have two more trucks coming next week with many new items. It was a kick to see the store open and I've started a shopping list. Bought the latex hanging prisoner with spinning motor. They only had the floor display and one still in the box, which I got for 20 bucks less than the floor model! Go figure! There are some new foam tombstone styles, some new masks, blah blah blah.. I now have another place to kill time on my days off.


----------



## Evil Eyes

My poor Big Howlin - you don't have Spirit stores? How do you live? Spirit is the Grand Daddy of Halloween stores, owned by Spencers. It is strictly Halloween items and they are only opened seasonally in vacant storefronts. They have about 50 times the decor, masks and costumes that regular Spencers stores have. It's fun to just walk around in there and after Halloween they stay open for only a day or two and have at least 50% off of everything. I only buy after Halloween and then I pack it all away so when I dig out the boxes the next year it's like Christmas. I do remember buying every Midnight Syndicate CD that I didn't have since they were only $6. I also remember a huge latex demon and beyond that, I'll just have to be surprised.

I guess if you live in Canada you just have to be extremely creative and make everything. I feel sorry for you, my fellow Halloween addict.


----------



## Fright Zone

Even though I won't be buying much if anything this year (storage space). I'm lucky in and around Dayton, OH I have two Spirit Stores, two Halloween Express, two Halloween USA, another seasonal called Cow Halloween currently open (because it used to be in a store that sold Gateway computers and their marketing campaign uses a cow motif) and a year-round set of seven stores called Foy's (link to article about it). In addition to two super Wal-Mart's, a regular Wal-Mart, two Targets, a K-Mart, and a Meijer. You can always order online too. But it's more fun window shopping in person.


----------



## Evil Eyes

Fright Zone, I would love to see pics of Foy's. Sounds like a fantastic store. Put some pics online next time you get a chance.


----------



## widowsbluff

I got up early this morning to do a Halloween run. 

Target: nothing
Walmart: nothing
K-Mart: nothing
WalGreens: has stuff out, but nothing useful for me.

Every store was still in school supply mode and school started two weeks ago!


----------



## AzKittie74

I grabbed a couple of these for my garage walls, I think with the right lighting they could look kinda cool, and for $1.94 each I can afford to be wrong haha


----------



## shaunathan

my friend who does the haunt with me every year wanted me to try scene setters, the 50 foot by 4 foot tall ones... they are 20 bucks a pop, but I'm not sure I'd want them even with the right lighting, I'm a texture nut I guess :/ 

I dunno I'm still on the fence, anyone have luck with those?

Also for those in the Pasadena area Stats has had their halloween stuff out since the middle of last month, however they tend to be over priced.


----------



## Spartan005

shaunathan said:


> my friend who does the haunt with me every year wanted me to try scene setters, the 50 foot by 4 foot tall ones... they are 20 bucks a pop, but I'm not sure I'd want them even with the right lighting, I'm a texture nut I guess :/
> 
> I dunno I'm still on the fence, anyone have luck with those?
> 
> Also for those in the Pasadena area Stats has had their halloween stuff out since the middle of last month, however they tend to be over priced.


yeah I bought one last year at party city and used it to make the rotating wall in my elevator effect. For my purpose it worked great but I like going all out with the detail too so I probably wouldn't be buying it for anything else


----------



## Lagrousome

I used the stone walls one last year for a quick backdrop in a small room that I made into a dungeon. It worked out really good! Of course, I don't do haunts, just throw a party every year. I also used the stone wall scene to wrap a couple of carpet cardboard pillars and it was ok. I didn't have the time to build the pillars out of styrafoam, so it was a quick~great look.


----------



## Cassie7

Hubby and I went around comparing candy prices a bit today and found a great deal at Sam's Club. They have a 6 lb bag (475 pieces) for $7.88. The bag says Farley's Kiddie Mix and has lollipops, Sweetarts, Smarties, Now and Laters, Jaw Breakers, Super Bubble gum and Tootsie Rolls.

It wasn't over by their Halloween candy and stuff though. We found it over by where they have their vending machine candy cases.

It's not the best candy but 475 pieces for $7.88 is quite a good deal.


----------



## jackielantern

This will be my 4th year using Scene Setters. I feel for the $16 a roll (Party America) it's a pretty good buy. I like the peeling wallpaper one the best.

I use it in low light & as a back drop for better props and it just helps enhance the environment. Then again, anything is better than seeing the 2x4 studs & concrete, which is what you would see if I didn't line the walls. (Our party is in our unfinished basement).


----------



## Death's Door

I decided to go to Party City and buy a 60's outfit for my next Pokeno Party. I also bought a new "Spiderella" outfit, a red wig, a bowl that has an outline of a spider web on it along with matching snack bowls. I also bought the ladies of my Pokeno party nailpolish which the lid is shaped into a tombstone. I think they will like finding that in their goodie bags when I host the October Pokeno Party.


----------



## Lagrousome

I wanna be in your Pokeno Party!!! (Even though I have no idea what Pokeno is)


----------



## Death's Door

Lagrousome said:


> I wanna be in your Pokeno Party!!! (Even though I have no idea what Pokeno is)


Hey, if I can catch on quick anyone can do it. It's a playing cards/bingo game. We each take turns in calling the cards off the deck and you put chips on your card. We have this party once a month and someon's house and usually have a theme for that month. We also have a door prize too. Everyone brings a covered dish or booze. After a few drinks, some of us start have a little trouble calling out the numbers.  Too much fun for one night.

Speaking of Halloween Pokeno, I was out last night at the new relocated Michaels in my area and I bought 12 votives shaped into a witch's hat and 12 small boxes that are black with spider webs on them (kind of like the containers that you get chinese food in). I'm going to place a purple metallic filler in the box and place the hats in the boxes as part of my hostess gift to the ladies. I also picked up black vines with leaves attached to them to put around the outside of my door.


----------



## Cassie7

I just wanted to give everyone a reminder that the Big Lots Blucky sale ($7) ends tomorrow.

We went today and bought 4 more. The sticker price and sign still said $12, but they rung up at $7 so hurry up! Time is running out!


----------



## jackielantern

CRAP!! The closest Big Lots is 3 hours away.


----------



## Lagrousome

Wow! I missed that sale notice....I've got to run over there and check it out!
Thanks Cassie7!


----------



## Koumajutsu

Teary and I were just in our local BigLots today and they stikk had a bin full of bluckies marked for $7 (the packages still said 12, but a sign on the bin said 7)

Maybe it's ending at different times regionaly


----------



## Bone Dancer

No Big Lots near me at all, darn the luck.


----------



## Death's Door

The mail order boxes just keep coming!!!!! This weekend I got my order from Oriental Trading. I bought the Spooky Lighted Lace curtains, Gargoyle candleholder, and the Ghoulish Gothic Platter. These are going to be a nice addition to my dining room setting.


----------



## Cassie7

Oh! Da Weiner...how do the curtains look? I was on the fence about ordering them. Are they worth the price? They look good in the pic.

Hubby and I have one more Oriental Trading order to make then we should be finished, except for a bit more candy. I may have to add those curtains onto our order hehe


----------



## Death's Door

I didn't have time last night to check them out. I am definitely pulling them out of the box tonight. I bought two panels. I also went this weekend to the curtain store to see if I could buy two black sheer panels and a valance for my living room window. I started looking in the marked down bins and I couldn't believe it - there were two sheer panels and five valances, and short kitchen curtains (all in black) in their original packaging marked down for $1. I couldn't believe it. I was doing the Happy Halloween dance right there in the store. Those curtains, along with the Oriental Trading panels, should look good together.


----------



## IshWitch

Well? 
How'd it turn out?


----------



## DarkShadows

My shopping list of what I picked up.

3 Spencer's latex skeletons- only 22 bucks a peice!
Spirit scare crow mask
1 cut off foot
1 cut off hand
2 cut off witch hands
pair of zombie gloves
plastic masquerade mask- all white
fog juice
2 bags of dorp
2 strobe lights


----------

